# My first Glock was a ....



## zakjak221 (Mar 3, 2009)

My first Glock was a G21, then a G34,G19--Austria proof marks,and now I'm buying a G17.
Reliable,easy to maintain,durable & accurate enough. 
Love all of them!
I used to be a revolver guy, but things have changed. The tupperware pistol posesses a certain alure & majic.
Just wondered what order you multiple Glock owners have bought yours in?

Mark


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

glock 27, then a glock 30, then another glock 27 with crimson trace, then a glock 29, and last one was a glock 26. still have revolvers too!


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Mine's a G17 gen 4. I think I'd like a g21 sometime, as well.


----------



## rcsteffen (Jan 18, 2012)

First was a gen3 G19. G36 arrives tomorrow.:smt071


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Over the years I've owned (sometimes more than one) a 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 27, and a 36 so I've still got a few to get!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Started with a police refurb/trade-in, Gen 1 model 17 in 9mm (many years ago). Picked up a Gen 2 G19 9mm after that, and even though the G17 got traded-off, the G19 stayed with me for the next 10 years or so.

Finally, in an effort to reduce the different action types in my pistol collection (and in hopes of improving my shooting skills by not switching guns so often), I decided to go "all Glock", and began adding to the fantastic plastic family. Now I've got a double-handful of the dang things (mostly bought/traded-for used), I shoot them pretty darn well (all things considered), and I couldn't be happier with my choice. Family photo of the 9mms from a while back:


----------



## zakjak221 (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice lineup DJ!


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

My first was a G30sf. At first I liked it and then I shot it. Way too big to fit in my hand good. My other was a Glock 19. loved it. My wife and I had to pay bills. My cousin said he would buy my g19 off my hands and if I wanted it back all I had to do was tell him and bring him the money. Told him a few weeks later I wanted it, went and got the money. Drove to his house and he had sold it a couple of weeks earlier. been trying to find a reasonably priced G19 ever since and not having any luck.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I pick up my first Glock tommorow. It's a Gen3 19. Can't wait.


----------



## AK_Maine_Iac (Feb 25, 2012)

Being old school LEO i was raised on Smith & Wesson 357mag Revolvers. When the Dept went to Glocks Gen1 G17. I hated it. Than warmed up to it. By the time i retired i was in love with it. My next was a G19 about 10 years ago. Sold it for some unknown reason.Oh now i remember! To buy a G30. This past month i bought a G29. I am in love all over.


----------



## harleytech (Aug 25, 2009)

First was a G17-traded it...Now I have a G19 and a G21 SF...both gen 3's..
Wont trade them...:mrgreen:


----------



## Milhouse58421 (Mar 4, 2012)

.....Glock 21, followed by a Glock 20.


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

Glock 19 :mrgreen:


----------



## kj4963 (Mar 4, 2012)

First was a G22.


----------

